# what dog food is best



## pigeon man (Feb 17, 2010)

hello all- i`ve been feeding my gsd dog food called LOYAL i want to change what is a great dog food she is 3 years old and 65 lbs. thanks


----------



## czech gsd (Feb 26, 2010)

I feed Wellness Core and have no complaints
Wellness CORE® Original Recipe


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

nobody can definitively say what is best. there are companies that own their own manufacturing plants and dont make food for anyone else, so i tend to have a little more trust in them. 2 of the companies i like:

Natura-Makers of Innova, EVO, California Natural

Champion-makers of Acana and Orijen

i feed mostly Orijen and Acana, but also like Wellness Core. another thing to decide is if you want to feed your dog a grain free food or not.

Budget is going to be a big issue. foods like Orijen and Wellness Core can run $65+ per 30 lb bag (though with some higher calorie foods with good meat content you will likely feed less than with a low calorie food full of fillers)

if you want a place where you can look at tons of different foods and their ingredients and profiles, check here:

www.dogfoodanalysis.com

imo, some of the reviews are inconsistent (and i generally ignore them), but certainly most of the 4,5,6 star foods are considered decent foods by many of us.

foods that seem common on this board (and im sure im missing quite a few)

Wellness
Innova
EVO
Orijen
Acana
Solid Gold
Blue Buffalo
Taste of the Wild
Kirkland
Natures Variety (Prarie and Instinct)
Canidae
Natural Balance
Nature's Logic


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think there is a "best" food. I like the grain free foods but I feed my GSD a RAW diet. Do your research and pick one that you are comfortable with and that she will eat.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

another site to look at is The Dog Food Project - How does your Dog Food Brand compare?


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

I used to feed my dogs purina dog chow before I found out about the following site - dogfoodanalysis.com. Go there and you will be amazed at what you will read. I now feed my dogs Wellness Core, and they look amazing. Speedy's coat is blacker and he's much softer now.


----------

